# Old Signs Thread



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Do we have a thread for old signs?
We do now.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I saw something like this one inside the Hoover Dam...


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm going to spot light this one with an old goose neck light:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

.....


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I can't post attachments,...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Old plant where the old equipment was being removed.

440 Volts .... probably was there for awhile !


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Wardenclyffe said:


> I can't post attachments,...


3 more posts and you can. :wink:


----------

